
How Trump’s troll army is cashing in on his campaign - cossatot
http://fusion.net/story/302013/trump-troll-army-facebook-money
======
green_lunch
Google created an entire company that is essentially a 'Troll Army' for Obama
during his second term and now Hillary.

Sanders has a 'troll army' built in to his campaign, because he has such a
large percentage of tech-savvy youth, they flood most political discussions
online, regardless if it's factual.

This is called politics. Every politician does this. I'm not sure why we are
singling out Trump.

